# Anyone procharged on 05-06?



## Kerr (Feb 23, 2007)

I was talking to the people at procharger and they said there kit ads 50% increase in real wheel hp which should make a 05-06 gto to 600hp.. im guessing she ment crank hp... 400+50% 200= 600 crank hp... 

anyway havent posted a lot a was just wondering what what you guy thought.. i hear the magi is a good one too.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

I checked in detail between a procharger and a maggie and both give good gains but you can be misled on actual rwhp when the motor is running at normal temps and on pump gas.A procharger installer told me that those gains of 50% was over rated with a street tune and 93 octane gas.If the guy running the dyno wants bigger numbers he can get them.I was more impressed when i was told what the real gains would be all the time with a set up that won,t harm the motor before i get the car paid for.I was told a procharger would add a little more hp but in the higher rpms which was better at a quarter and a maggie was better at street rodding.Like i say i did a lot listening to what other people have done and then talked to installers on a honest assesment before i spent 9 grand.Ended up with a maggie and so far happy.


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*06 IBM A4 w/ maggie*

I agree. I have not had my numbers check as yet, but I don't believe 50%. There is an extreme noticeable difference in every aspect but I think somewhere around a 25%-30% gain is more realistic. Once I get my Dyno numbers next week I will post. Meanwhile, check this out.








arty:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

^ Beautifull!:cheers


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

did you paint the covers or buy them seperatly, looks real good


----------

